# Been a looong time, My Onkyo needs replacing.. need advice



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been content with my system for quite a while but my Onkyo is having HDMI issues where when I plug in the HDMI out to the TV I get horrendous noise/static for 5 minutes then it fades away. I'm having trouble isolating the issue so unless I can figure it out this weekend I'll be in the market for a new AV receiver.

I'd like to get some advice, I've been with Onkyo for 15 years (3 receivers) and am thinking it might be time to switch to Marantz or Denon unless arguments steer me back to Onkyo. 

Ultimately, I'm looking for suggestions to help me kick start my research into which receivers I should focus on for my needs. I'll describe my system below:

I have separate amps for front 3 and rear 2 so pre amp out is required. I also have a separate amp for my subwoofer (4 x 15" IB subwoofer). So, power isn't a deciding factor at this point. All my components are HDMI and the focus is on home theater although I do listen to music quite a bit 2 channel with sub. 

I tend to have high-end taste but my budget this time is mid-low range (depending on what you consider mid range ) because I don't really need the latest and greatest with monster internal amps etc.... I'm hoping to spend around $600 (self imposed but negotiable) and get wireless networking (or should I stick to wired?), HDMI switching of course, 4k support, as many decoding options as I can, pre amp outs, a decent amp section would be a plus in case I ever move it to another purpose later. 

So, Onkyo has always been the "bang for the buck" brand with decent quality. Denon and Marantz have always been the more upscale brands as compared to Onkyo but debatable depending on the price point. Has any of that changed? Should I rule one or more out based on my budget or quality/features? Any great deals on 2014 models now that it is the end of the year or any reason to go for 2015?

Oh, and is there a "dude ya gotta have this" feature that I need to consider. 4k was the one I could think of that would be good for my next TV. I'm still catching up on any new tech that is a must have.

Thanks, for any advice... I'm actively reading the forum to get more info but a jump start of suggestions would really help. Sorry if I didn't give enough info on my setup...going on memory here at work 

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Darren, when you say "_having HDMI issues where when I plug in the HDMI out to the TV I get horrendous noise/static for 5 minutes then it fades away_" have you been constantly unplug and pluging in the HDMI cable even before this issue? 

Have you tried a new HDMI cable?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Hey Darren, when you say "_having HDMI issues where when I plug in the HDMI out to the TV I get horrendous noise/static for 5 minutes then it fades away_" have you been constantly unplug and pluging in the HDMI cable even before this issue?
> 
> Have you tried a new HDMI cable?


No futzing with the cable before the issue started, it started up out of nowhere first thing in the morning when turning things on... some static that was loud that lasts for about 2 - 5 minutes. I mean close to blowing the speakers loud on all 5 channels and the sub. I have to turn the reciever all the way down at night when I turn it off so there is no audible sound when I turn it on in the morning... -70 is LOUD with static, I have to leave it at -infinity. I then began troubleshooting and noticed that it completely stops if I pull out the HDMI out on the back of the receiver or turn the TV off although to be fair, I think that disables the audio internally since the source is HDMI. After the 2-5 minutes all is normal. I have two cables and swapped them, same issue. I have a high end cable that was in use at the time and a cheapo that I confirmed with. During the 2-5 minutes I also have zero picture at the TV... (HDMI from DVR to receiver then out to TV.) The picture comes back once the static/noise is almost gone.

Judging from the behavior of all channels impacted it isn't my separate amps. I'm thinking the HDMI board is shot or I have somehow introduced some noise to the system but nothing has changed with the system. I recently added a UPS after this had already began so my DVR will survive brown outs... things got even worse after that but I don't think it is related, I think the issue is degrading. It seems it would have to be my DVR, The receiver HDMI board, or the TV. Doubtful it is the TV. Tomorrow morning I'll choose the DVD player as the source to rule out the DVR. I only get one shot at it per day since it goes away after 5 minutes. Also doubtful it is the DVR since it remains on 24/7. The only things in the chain that turn off after use are the receiver that goes into standby, and the TV.

If it turns out to be the DVR my wife is gonna freak... 2TB of content on that sucker.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, sounds like a bad HDMI board but maybe someone else will chime in with other ideas.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Darren,

Not sure about the old Onkyo that you're having issues with, but likely the HDMI board.

Denon and Marantz are probably still considered a small step up from Onkyo. I like them both and have had my Denon for 10 years now with nary a hiccup. 

As for low cost receivers with 5.1/7.1 pre-outs, there is really not much to choose from. You'd likely have to double your budget for a new Denon or Marantz unless you went with a factory refurb from the likes of Accessories4less. Even an Onkyo with pre-outs is up around $1200. Yamaha may still have a couple in the $850 range.

Something else to consider is the Outlaw Audio model 975, these can be had new for $549. May suit your needs unless you want/need sound correction and I'm not sure on the 4K.

Personally, at this time, I don't think there are any "gotta have it" features.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm thinking of stretching the budget for this once I confirm my HDMI board is dead. : http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...gh-networking-receiver/1.html#!specifications


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fwiw, I am a survivor of the hdmi failure group. (Txnr-808) When mine went out, it didn't make any crazy noises at all. Mine quit responding to input commands, and stopped passing video. Not sure if your symptoms are hdmi board or not. That's just how it went down for me. Based on my experience (and others I've heard) I'd guess it's something else. Good luck!


----------



## weevil6772 (Dec 20, 2014)

Had an onkyo tx-nr809, tx-nr929, and moved to the tx-nr3030 recently. Loved them all and all of mine worked flawlessly. I know there were hdmi board issues but I believe onkyo admitted as much and honored repairs outside of warranty on those. I keep going back due to the features/cost/performance ratio. Just can't seem to quit onkyo lol. I've had good luck thus far.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I did some serious testing the last couple of days. Doesn't matter the source, where I have things plugged in or what. The receiver still puts out extreme levels of noise for the first 2-5 minutes after it is turned on. I ordered a new Denon AVR-4520CI. 

During my testing I also determined my B&K 2 channel surround amp has a toasted channel that took out my surround woofer. I heard a pop that was concerning to me and upon investigation found that the woofer was fried. I have another thread on that here as well. I have a really nice 3 channel AKSA amp for my fronts that I may still utilize in my home theater but from reading review, the Denon should power my 4ohm speakers just fine to reference levels. I'll be testing that out and will make my decision on that at that time.

Anyway, it may not be my HDMI board but the receiver definitely has some issues and it is old enough that paying for repairs doesn't make sense. 

Denon, here I come  Hope I like it.

Darren


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck Darren! I think you're going the right way. Keep us posted.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

Darren, putting aside the HDMI issue. If you are oftenly playing high res audio, going for Onkyo is the right choice. for power i will not explain as built in materials had shown everyone anytime. recently i've been playing with Onkyo's ranges ... uhmmm its a big improvement indeed although Audyssey had bid farewell to them. i can't define how good is good for individual consumer. however,try the Pure Analog Direct Path. its good.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive got 2 of these DENON X4000's on client homes and the are a beast of a receiver .... I prefer there EQ and setup menu over the Marantz ... + AIRPLAY ....

Under no circumstances will I buy or sell Onkyo again.... HDMI failures are rampant....lddude:

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavrx4000/denon-avr-x4000-7.2-4k-ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you'll be quite pleased with your purchase. Many members on this forum own both Denon and Onkyo receivers. Let us know what you think after you get everything set up.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Darren said:


> Well, I did some serious testing the last couple of days. Doesn't matter the source, where I have things plugged in or what. The receiver still puts out extreme levels of noise for the first 2-5 minutes after it is turned on. I ordered a new Denon AVR-4520CI.
> 
> During my testing I also determined my B&K 2 channel surround amp has a toasted channel that took out my surround woofer. I heard a pop that was concerning to me and upon investigation found that the woofer was fried. I have another thread on that here as well. I have a really nice 3 channel AKSA amp for my fronts that I may still utilize in my home theater but from reading review, the Denon should power my 4ohm speakers just fine to reference levels. I'll be testing that out and will make my decision on that at that time.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend PARTSEXPRESS if you need to order a replacement subwoofer....:T


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

RTS100x5 said:


> I highly recommend PARTSEXPRESS if you need to order a replacement subwoofer....:T


 I think you mis-read... it was my surround woofer  I'm good to go on the subwoofer, see my avatar!


----------

